# cdrom mountproblem

## Taheca

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem cdrom Laufwerk. Es handelt sich um eine dvdrom/cdbrenner-Kombi in meinem Laptop, mit dem ich bisher unter keiner Linux Distribution Schwierigkeiten hatte.

Ich versuche es jetzt schon seit Tagen und habe mittlerweile xmal die fstab geändert und den Kernel mehrmals auf verschiedene Ratschläge hin neu kompiliert - alles nützt herzlich wenig.

Meine momentane fstab:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto,rw 0 0

Das Problem:

root@dandelion eni # mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus

mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der

       ,,Superblock" von /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ist beschädigt oder es sind

       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt

Der Fehler tritt auch auf wenn mit "mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0" oder "mount -t irgendeintyp  /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom" versucht wird zu mounten.

Allerdings: 

VCDs und einige meiner DatenCDs funktionieren problemlos.

Was nicht funktioniert sind einige DatenCDs die ich nicht fixiert habe (vermute ich zumindest das es alle diese CDs betrifft) und AudioCDs - und zwar ganz normale, gekaufte AudioCDs egal welchen Alters (auch von 1984).

Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht, fragt bitte.

Ich verzweifel hier bald  :Crying or Very sad: 

Danke im Voraus.

LG,

Taheca

----------

## dermartn

hi Taheca,

hast du es auch mit dem type "auto" versucht?

also mount -t auto ...

bzw.auto als type in der fstab?

dermartn

----------

## Taheca

Hallo,

 *dermartn wrote:*   

> hast du es auch mit dem type "auto" versucht?
> 
> also mount -t auto ...
> 
> bzw.auto als type in der fstab?

 

ja, beides schon versucht.

Beim fstab Eintrag ändert sich an der Fehlermeldung überhaupt nichts und wenn ich mit "mount -t auto ..." mounte kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> root@dandelion eni # mount -t auto /mnt/cdrom
> 
> Aufruf: mount -V                 : Version ausgeben
> 
>         mount -h                 : Diese Hilfe ausgeben
> ...

 

Der gleiche Text erscheint auch bei "mount -t cdfs..." und "mount -t iso9660 ...". 

Sorry, das hab ich in meinem ersten Posting glatt falsch beschrieben, musste das wegen einem Telefonanruf etwas fix nebenher beenden.

LG,

Taheca

----------

## Marlo

Hi Taheca,

 *Quote:*   

>  dvdrom/cdbrenner-Kombi

 

Hab ich auch, und wenn es bei Dir ein udev ist versuche in der /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/cdrw                /mnt/cdrw      iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

/dev/dvdrw               /mnt/dvdrw     iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

```

auszuführen. Reboot, und das Ergebnis posten. Wobei wir jetzt genau aufpassen müssen, wo das Laufwerk gemountet werden soll. 

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Taheca

Hi,

habs grad variert probiert, da ich keinen dvdbrenner in dem kombigerät habe (dvdlesegerät und cdrombrenner).

Ist tatsächlich ein udev.

```

/dev/cdrw                /mnt/cdrw      iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

/dev/dvdrw               /mnt/dvdrw     iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

```

```

/dev/cdrw                /mnt/cdrw      iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

/dev/dvd                 /mnt/dvd        iso9660          user,noauto,ro          0 0

```

```

/dev/cdrw                /mnt/cdrw      iso9660         user,noauto,rw          0 0

/dev/dvd                 /mnt/dvd        iso9660         user,noauto               0 0

```

In allen Fällen klappt das mounten von VCD und fixierten DatenCDs, aber der Fehler ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@dandelion mnt # mount /mnt/cdrw (bzw. /mnt/dvd)
> 
> mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/cdrw ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus
> ...

 

... bei AudioCDs und nicht fixierten DatenCDs besteht weiterhin.

LG,

Taheca

----------

## CHs

Gibt dmesg ev. noch mehr Informationen aus?

----------

## Taheca

Hi,

 *CHs wrote:*   

> Gibt dmesg ev. noch mehr Informationen aus?

 

ich muss nach dazu schreiben, das ich wenig bis keine Ahnung von den tiefer gehenden Dingen rund um Linux habe.

Sehts mir bitte nach, wenn ich was falsch verstehe oder blöde nachfrage.

Da kommen mehrere Fehlermeldung, ich bin mir nicht sicher was alles zum Laufwerk gehört, darum poste ich mal die gesamte Ausgabe (sorry, ist sehr lang, aber besser als wenn ich wichtige Stücke rausschnipsel):

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 (root@dandelion) (gcc-Version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #5 SMP Wed May 18 18:28:59 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

LG,

Taheca

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
> 
> Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
> 
> Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85 

 

Kennt das Jemand?

Ansonsten sieht es gut aus:

 *Quote:*   

> hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 

 

?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe in der fstab  /dev/dvdrw /mnt/dvdrw   udf,iso9660  ro,noauto,user  0 0

Also vielleicht mal udf,iso9660 ausprobieren.

Im Kernel mal überprüfen, ob da nicht zufällig etwas übersehen wurde:

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

----------

## Taheca

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe in der fstab  /dev/dvdrw /mnt/dvdrw   udf,iso9660  ro,noauto,user  0 0
> 
> Also vielleicht mal udf,iso9660 ausprobieren.
> 
> Im Kernel mal überprüfen, ob da nicht zufällig etwas übersehen wurde:

 

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

Dürfte also nicht daran scheitern.

Die fstab Einstellung werd ich später ausprobieren, ich installier grad k3b um mal die Brennfunktion zu testen.

---

edit: k3b installiert noch vor sich hin.

Soo, aber eine erste Veränderung durch den Eintrag von udf,iso9660 in die fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> root@dandelion linux # mount /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrw
> 
> mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/cdrw ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus
> 
> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben

 

Insofern kommt der Fehler schon mal nicht beim mounten ohne Typangabe.

Dann aber ...

 *Quote:*   

> root@dandelion cdrw # mount -t auto /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrw
> 
> mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/cdrw ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus
> 
> mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben
> ...

 

... folgen diese Ausgaben.

--OT--

Meine AudioCD mit der ich die ganze Zeit getestet habe, hat diesen Versuch übrigens nicht überlebt.

Nach einem ...

 *Quote:*   

> root@dandelion cdrw # mount /dev/cdrw /mnt/cdrw
> 
> cd mount: Kein Medium gefunden

 

... was bei meinen älteren CDs selten mal vorkommt (haben schon viel mitgemacht), hab ich sie rausgenommen und meinem Mann zum Säubern übergeben. Dieser hat sie unter den Wasserkran gehalten und dann machte es auch direkt - knacks - und schon war sie mitten durchgebrochen *aufheul*.

Meine erste CD ... Alphaville "Forever Young", Album 1984 ... ich könnt ihn, ich könnt ihn ... *grummelbrummel*.

--/OT-- 

LG,

Taheca

----------

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

```
hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
```

da liegt fuer mich der fehler.. dein Laufwerk scheint wohl irgwas nicht zu verstehen (kommando um es anzusprechen)... update evtl. mal die Firmware des Laufwerkes.

----------

## setotak

Man mountet doch keine Audio CD's. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

----------

## Taheca

 *Viperb0y wrote:*   

> da liegt fuer mich der fehler.. dein Laufwerk scheint wohl irgwas nicht zu verstehen (kommando um es anzusprechen)... update evtl. mal die Firmware des Laufwerkes.

 

Es gibt keine neue Firmware oder ich finde nichts, das Laufwerk ist nicht gerade eins der Bekannteren.

Davon abgesehen gabs ja in den letzten 3 Jahen unter diversen Systemen nie Probleme mit dem Laufwerk bzw. ein Test mit einer Livedistri funktioniert ohne diese Fehlermeldungen  :Confused: 

 *setotak wrote:*   

> Man mountet doch keine Audio CD's. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

 

Ist normalerweise nicht nötig, aber möglich. Du erhälst dann eine Trackliste am Mountpunkt und kannst die Titel u.a. direkt kopieren.

Allerdings kann keiner meiner Player auf die AudioCD zugreifen, daher möchte ich grundsätzlich erstmal das mountproblem lösen.

LG,

Taheca

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Taheca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine AudioCD mit der ich die ganze Zeit getestet habe, hat diesen Versuch übrigens nicht überlebt.
> 
> eca

 

Hast Du etwa versucht eine Audio CD zu mounten? Das geht doch prinzipiell gar nicht.

----------

